# Ever Hear of Jig-A-Loo Lube ??



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was in the Auto Parts store today and was going to pick up some WD40. I use it to clean parts and my hands. They were out, but had this stuff I never heard of ... Jig-A-Loo. The ad said it could be used anywhere WD40 is used, but that it contiained no oil, grease or wax. hmmmm .... 

Got it home and it was NOT like WD40 at all. It would not clean my hands.  

The product is stated to be:


> A silicone-based lubricant that can be used to lube just about anything that you might lube with WD-40. It is marketed as the alternative to other household lubricants in that it contains no oil, grease, wax or detergent and will not stain or drip. It's also colorless, odorless and non-stick. It can be used on wood, metal, plastic, leather, and fabrics.


Apparently it has been around for a while (I did a web search on it), but has not been available to consumers until the last few years. 

I was wondering has anyone else heard of it? I put it on my chains today after cleaning them. The stuff is not oily at all, so if it "Lubes" it will be a nice alternative. Their web site says it can be used on Bike Chains, so we will see.

Let me know if you have had experience with it.

http://www.jigaloo.com/us/e_uses_outdoor.php


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

*Name sounds like something else......*

I haven't heard of it, but when I saw the title, it almost sounds like a racial slur.

I won't type it out but if you replace the "L" with a "B", there you go. I think the slur is kind of an old term, but I certainly can't be the only one that has heard it. Surprised they named something like that.

edit: I saw on the website that the name has some French Canadian name origin.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean. It is old school southern .... at least where I am from. Not really a term of endearment if you know what I mean. But then again, some of the name calling that takes place on these boards should be banned too.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

Looks to me like a typical silicon dry lube - not good for bike chains and not a substitute for WD-40 that contains up to 30% oil.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

used in canada for cold weather ice ups, old stuff, very old, better than wd40 but never use this stuff on the bike.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

identifiler said:


> ...better than wd40 but never use this stuff on the bike.


Are you meaning NEVER USE this stuff on a bike !

OR

You have never USED this stuff on a bike (as in no personal experience?)


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

C-40 said:


> Looks to me like a typical silicon dry lube - not good for bike chains and not a substitute for WD-40 that contains up to 30% oil.


Yes I think you are probably correct, it is a silicon based lube. Why would you say this is bad for chains. (not being a smart a$$ I really don't know)


----------



## snosaw (May 30, 2006)

For cleaning/degreaser, I recommend this stuf...it's the bomb!
http://www.dwdavies.com/dc-99/


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Never ever use Gigolo lube on a bike...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

the reason it won't clean your hands is that it's a completely different substance than WD40. It has no petroleum product in it - which is what is the solvent that cleans your hands!

Silicone is silicone, petroeum lube is petroleum lube, they aren't the same at all, although both are often used for light lubrication. Read the label before you buy it!


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Camilo said:


> the reason it won't clean your hands is that it's a completely different substance than WD40. It has no petroleum product in it - which is what is the solvent that cleans your hands!
> 
> Silicone is silicone, petroeum lube is petroleum lube, they aren't the same at all, although both are often used for light lubrication. Read the label before you buy it!


Yea I get that part. My question is it any good on a bike chain? Is Silicone a good replacement for petroleum on a bike chain? The lable says it is, but I am looking for real world experience.

So far, today was my first. Seemed my Mt Bike chain was a bit noisier than usual, but shifted great and stayed really clean in dry dusty conditions. In These conditions the chain usually ends up being a dirt magnet.


----------

